
Ganges River: India's dying mother - blahedo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-aad46fca-734a-45f9-8721-61404cc12a39
======
naveen99
Dirty is not dead for rivers. The water is still useful for irrigation and
industry, and electricity, which is most of its economic use. And the source
of the water doesn't die from downstream dirt...

------
known
Indian regime has to build a 5000 km fence along Ganga river perimeter.

------
jzawodn
Wow, someone needs to talk to an interaction designer. That "scrolling"
behavior gives me a headache.

~~~
WiseWeasel
This story actually showed me how I've been doing parallax scrolling effects
wrong this whole time. Showing two fixed background images at once with a
scrolling transition between them is kinda neat, and something not possible
with my previously flawed understanding of how to implement the effect.

When done right, the effect provides an intuitive break to process one morsel
of data before starting the next. It's like a web page's version of a chapter
marker, allowing for compartmentalization while maintaining simple navigation.

------
jkdkfgkhlkhsdfg
"Hindus revere the Ganges as a god. They believe she came down from heaven to
cleanse the Earth, and that bathing in her waters can wash away a person’s
sins."

What a bunch of bullshit by some random westerner who does not understand jack
shit.

It is quite common knowledge that in the divine sense of Ganga, she originates
from the dreadlocks of Lord Shiva and thus is a manifestation of purity in
some sense. Mount Kailash is generally understood as the abode of The
Destroyer (of evil).

Do write about the pathetic state in which the river is in. That is being
factual. Don't bring in the religious angle. That is just stepping into
territory that is very difficult to grasp from a western perspective.

~~~
azm
ummmm no.

[http://www.ancient.eu/Ganges/](http://www.ancient.eu/Ganges/)

~~~
jkdkfgkhlkhsdfg
ummmm...yes. ancient.eu.

That is just one myth. I have heard atleast 2-3 from my paati. They are all
stories. That is what the author/you doesn't/don't get.

edit: lol...someone butthurt and downvoting.

